# Try this!



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Since its st patricks day it has to be done, this drink is really beneficial. Drink 1-2 hours before you go to bed. My family has done it for years hence why they are all alcaholics/jk

Guinness n milk.

....yeh??? thats it


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mmm not feelin that mate!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> mmm not feelin that mate!


try it before you slag it. 

i might even make it my PWO shake


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh god that sounds gross....I am a guiness virgin and tonight as i have an Irish friend who wants to celebrate tonight i will be loosing it......( the guiness virgin thing!!)


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Oh god that sounds gross....I am a guiness virgin and tonight as i have an Irish friend who wants to celebrate tonight i will be loosing it......( the guiness virgin thing!!)


lol, i was gonna say!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

I will never keep my figure if i keep drinking bloody Guinness!! LOL!! i normally drink Gin and Slim line tonic, lots of it!! LOL!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

so you lost your gin and slim tonic virginity a long time ago huh?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes absloutley!! LOL!! Love a good drink, cant wait till tonight, WKD blue and cherry brandy lush!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

wkd? no way. I drunk 22 bottles of that one day and was actually quite sober, yet ihad a blistering hangover next day (mxing it with jd aswell...not good).

Honestly i hate that blue ****, taste like toothpaste.

Guinness, Jd and probably Stella for me.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

orange reef all the way hehe


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

NikiE said:


> I will never keep my figure if i keep drinking bloody Guinness!! LOL!! i normally drink Gin and Slim line tonic, lots of it!! LOL!!


You definately wont!! 264 cals per pint of guiness, i had an 8 month stint of being a proper guiness head when i wasnt training 10-15 pints on a **** up night, like an average persons daily intake food !! I bloated up to about 15 n half stone. I went Homer Simpson shaped!!


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Killerkeane said:


> wkd? no way. I drunk 22 bottles of that one day and was actually quite sober, yet ihad a blistering hangover next day (mxing it with jd aswell...not good).
> 
> Honestly i hate that blue ****, taste like toothpaste.
> 
> Guinness, Jd and probably Stella for me.


I just get a sugar buzz off Alcopops, I can drink em til the cows come home. Only start drinking them when im too ****ed off proper beer to sober up a bit!! hehehe


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Wine

Brandy and coke

Captain Morgan and coke


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> Guinness, Jd and probably Stella for me.


JD all he way!


----------

